

Ask HN: Can anyone help a starving programmer? - sadyoungman

Hi guys,<p>I'm a programmer from London who's working on a Startup with my cofounder. We have been covered by a few big tech blogs and you've probably heard of us. We're in the process of getting funding but, I am about to become homeless and need somewhere to stay.<p>I am willing to give you 5% of the company as well as £100 per month for you to let me crash on your couch/spare room whilst I write code for our web app. Don't worry, we are not another photo sharing app. We are building a real business that deals with a real world need, will be profitable from day one and we've landed a big brand you've heard of to our list of clients. We've have a large waiting list of emails and all that is left to do is for us to launch publicly and I'm almost finished on the backend.<p>Anyone who wants to know more email me at: hackerhelp123@gmail.com<p>This company will be a success; my life depends on it. I don't see this as charity as I honestly believe that the 5% will be worthwhile in the near future.<p>Thanks in advance
======
csense
> This company will be a success; my life depends on it.

Don't put so much pressure on yourself. Statements like this are _not_
healthy.

Failing at a startup -- or any other business venture -- doesn't mean you're
personally a failure. The number of startups that fail is huge -- especially
if count ambiguous success cases like radical pivots or acquihires.

The fact that you're doing a startup at all means you've already
differentiated yourself from a lot of programmers out there.

------
minimaxir
"We have been covered by a few big tech blogs and you've probably heard of us.
"

...so why the cloak-and-dagger routine?

~~~
X4
1) It would damage their image if public. Bad PR

2) Becoming homeless + beeing dependant on others is already embarrassing
enough, don't you think?

3) Privacy.

~~~
X4
4) If you were in Germany I'd probably give you a stay

~~~
sadyoungman
Thanks! Good to know there are kind people out there

~~~
zzzzz_
Just moved to Amsterdam from East London, sorry fella otherwise I'd have
gladly offered you some accom.

------
ig1
TBH that sounds like a bad idea for any number of reasons.

Presumably you have some kind of credit history, why not just get a loan for a
couple of grand to cover you for a few months until you get funding (or borrow
it off a friend) ?

------
jpic
I like this <http://couchsurfing.org>

------
kespindler
Try Couchsurfing. Might also get a few hits there..

~~~
happycloset
yes I was going to say that also! Anyways I once (like 2yrs) ago stayed in a
hostel in london cant remeber the name but anyways it was filled with young
people 20-30 and some of them worked a few days per week for free accomodation
and food. Mabye you can try that? Also dont let your pride get in the way I
was once stranded in nyc. To make a long story short your friends and family
really will help you or at least some of them will. Hope that helps. Ill try
to look up the name of the hostel

~~~
happycloset
Palmer lodge swiss cottage. I dont know if they still do this but I would give
it a shot. Good luck!

~~~
sadyoungman
Thank you so much for your help. I know my struggle won't be permanent, I just
need a place to sleep whilst me & my cofounder get this thing off the ground

------
eric970
I'd try couchsurfing first! :)

------
devonbarrett
Whereabouts in London ideally?

~~~
sadyoungman
Ideally near the silicon roundabout. But, I am flexible

------
bmelton
If you find yourself in the Maryland area (by accident or on purpose), you're
welcome to stay with me gratis. No equity needed.

Best of luck.

~~~
sadyoungman
Thank you very much

